
“Brain” in a Dish Acts as Autopilot Living Computer (2005) - tw1010
http://www.research.ufl.edu/publications/explore/v10n1/extract2.html
======
tw1010
So how close are we to applying this to our own brains and making the "I know
Kung fu" scene from the matrix a reality?

